# Router Konfiguration Kabel-Deutschland



## MrImmortal (20 Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Wir haben heute den Wechsel auf Kabel-Deutschland begonnen, mit einer Verbindung zu einem PC funktioniert das alles auch reibungslos, nur mit der Konfiguration des Routers hapert es ein wenig... 

der Service-Techniker meinte dass dafür keine Benutzerdaten & Kennwort eingetragen werden müssen in den Router, nur stellt sich für mich die Frage wo das geschehen soll... ich verwende einen BIPAC-6500 Breitband VPN Firewall Router von Billion...

unter Einrichtungsassistent befinden sich vier mögliche Einstellszenarien... 

Protokoll	PPPoE
Benutzername [leeres Feld]
Passwort	[leeres Feld]
Verbindung	(Ständig verbunden/auf Anforderung)
Leerlaufzeit 	X Minuten

Protokoll	feste IP-Adresse
IP-Adresse	[leeres Feld]
Subnetz Maske	[leeres Feld]
Gateway Adresse	[leeres Feld]
Bevorzugte DNS Server	[leeres Feld]
Alternative DNS Server	[leeres Feld]

Protokoll	PPTP Client
Benutzername	[leeres Feld]
Passwort	[leeres Feld]
PPTP Server	[leeres Feld]
Eigene IP-Adresse	[Auswahlfeld] IP-Adresse automatisch erhalten
[Auswahlfeld] Statische IP	IP-Adresse:  [leeres Feld]
Verbindung	[Ständig verbunden/auf Anforderung]
Leerlaufzeit 	X Minuten

Protokoll	IP-Adresse automatisch zuweisen
Host Name	[leeres Feld]
Domain Name [leeres Feld]



vielleicht hat ja schon jemand selbige Erfahrungen mit dem Routermodell sowie Kabel Deutschland gemacht, und weiß vielleicht einen Rat, danke schon mal


----------



## Neals (20 Januar 2010)

*Ich habe eine Fritz-Box. Bei mir sind die Einstellungen:
**Internetverbindung selbst aufbauen (NAT-Router mit PPPoE oder IP)*
*Zugangsdaten werden nicht benötigt (IP)
IP-Adresse automatisch über DHCP beziehen*

Du musst den Router normalerweise so einstellen, als würdest du ihn in ein übergeordnetes Netzwerk integrieren, mit DHCP-Server.


----------

